# Decrapping Your Computer



## Swtbrat (Dec 29, 2007)

I know how to clean up my startup but I saw this video and thought it was really cool and might help someone to optimize their memory. :wink: 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1004943/decrap_your_computer_optimize_memory/">http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1004943/d ... ze_memory/</a><!-- m -->

Brat!


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 29, 2007)

I just have Optimus Prime come over and tune me up. We're good friends. like that/


----------

